# Ldv maxus engine fault



## Martin P (May 17, 2014)

Hi all
Has anyone any ideas
This is my work van
Ldv maxus 95ps on an 06 plate

Starts fine
Hardly any power under 1900 revs then away fine
Real nightmare pulling out into traffic
2nd gear at 1300 revs hardly any acceleration at all
Hit 2000 and drives like normal
5 gear 70+ no problem 

Any ideas gratefully appreciated


----------



## sasquatch (May 17, 2014)

This may be a complete fabrication,but I was led to believe that that some of the LDV vans were Transits underneath,ie engine and gearbox.


----------



## Martin P (May 17, 2014)

I think some are based on transits but mine has the VM Motori engine


----------



## ChrisInNotts (May 20, 2014)

Does the vehicle have a variable boost controller on the turbo?   Many modern diesels do and your symptoms match a turbo stuck in the high rpm mode.  They are frequently regulated by engine vacuum and pipes can split with age and stop correct operation.  Easy to check and cheap to fix!  The vanes inside the turbo can also soot up and become sticky but that is not so easy to fix.  

Hope that helps?

Keith


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 20, 2014)

i have a mondeo 2,0tddi  that is suffering loss of power due to the vanes being sooted up /sticking .there is a quick cure that i am going to do when i have time .this is it with mr muscle . but your problem with your van is the opposite of mine i loose power higher in the rev range ,its ok low revs , have you had it on a obd11 computer to read any fault codes that may show up  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFDMd8eVVXo

of course it will work with all turbos if access is available ,also if you have a electronic turbo activator there is an easy repair you can do too


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 20, 2014)

OBD-II Check Engine Light Trouble Codes

this may heip hopefully if you can get the fault code


----------



## ChrisInNotts (May 20, 2014)

mandrake said:


> i have a mondeo 2,0tddi  that is suffering loss of power due to the vanes being sooted up /sticking .there is a quick cure that i am going to do when i have time .this is it with mr muscle . but your problem with your van is the opposite of mine i loose power higher in the rev range ,its ok low revs , have you had it on a obd11 computer to read any fault codes that may show up
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFDMd8eVVXo
> 
> of course it will work with all turbos if access is available ,also if you have a electronic turbo activator there is an easy repair you can do too



There are also commercial products that do a similar thing and it can certainly work but is a bit controversial.  Most turbos (especially on vans) are quite easy to remove and its not too difficult to strip and clean the vanes if you are reasonably handy.  That way there are no worries about gunge getting where it shouldn't (eg  in the CAT if you have one).

The turbo actuator should move easily by hand.  If it does, it suggests the actuator mechanism is suspect rather than gunged up vanes.  If the turbo sticks in the "low rpm" position then it will over-boost at higher rpm and the ECU will cut the power and generate an error message - which I assume is what Mandrake is getting?

Keith


----------



## Martin P (Jun 11, 2014)

Yay jump up and down and do cartwheels
Cough

It was the boost pressure sensor

It was giving a pressure reading of 1000 mob with the engine stopped so was suspect. Took it off and cleaned it and it was pretty sooted up . No result. Changed for a new one £90 and yippee problem solved.


----------

